# 85-85 maxima



## 86_NISSAN_MAXIMA (Sep 13, 2003)

just thought i would start an old maxima thread for us to converce about it....does anyone know were i could get 86 nissan maxima accesories?


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Cars don`t last that long in Atlantic Canada, they would be long gone to the rust demons. What shape is your ride in and do you have problems getting it insured?


----------



## maximaracer (Oct 2, 2003)

finally, some llove for the old nissans out there!!!! i just ought a 87 maxima and have had really goodluck with nopi.com and my local salvage yard with finding great parts. most of the aftermarket companies deal with older cars to but they don't advertise cuz of the demand for newer stuff. keep looking and keep us posted!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

If you know someone from SouthEast Asia, you'll get a hella lotta supply of old school JDM Maxima parts...


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

figures ya'll would start an old maxima thread after i sell my '88. It's ok though just glad that there are others that think they're good cars.


----------



## Diesel2 (Nov 19, 2003)

If you want older parts a contact in New Zealand would be handy as most of the older models were sent there


----------



## al.taylor (Mar 1, 2004)

*Go to the junkyard*



86_NISSAN_MAXIMA said:


> just thought i would start an old maxima thread for us to converce about it....does anyone know were i could get 86 nissan maxima accesories?


I went to the junkyard today in southern Georgia and found a whole mess of 85-87 Maxima's in really good shape. If there's something in particular that you need, I'll be going back tomorrow (or the next day) and might pick it up for you if you'd like.


----------



## cardana24 (Oct 15, 2003)

Please pick me up a CAI for my 87SE .....and also lowering springs


----------

